# French mobile data sim deals info please



## Moped (Mar 4, 2022)

Having sorted out our Spanish PAYG data sim deal (Llamaya 120GB for €30 every 28days) thanks to feedback provided in this forum, was wondering who in France offers the best PAYG data sim deal that does not require a French bank account or residential address. 

Would be nice to have something similar to the above on our future planned French trip. 

I may be right or wrong but I suspect French mobile companies are not as generous with their sim offerings when compared to the Spanish.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 4, 2022)

Moped said:


> Having sorted out our Spanish PAYG data sim deal (Llamaya 120GB for €30 every 28days) thanks to feedback provided in this forum, was wondering who in France offers the best PAYG data sim deal that does not require a French bank account or residential address.
> 
> Would be nice to have something similar to the above on our future planned French trip.
> 
> I may be right or wrong but I suspect French mobile companies are not as generous with their sim offerings when compared to the Spanish.


See https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/dealing-with-the-loss-of-unlimited-eu-roaming.89367/ posts 17, 43 and 44 in particular. See also https://www.reglomobile.fr/offres/grille-forfaits.aspx for tariffs, which look rather more generous than stated in the posts.


----------



## Moped (Mar 5, 2022)

The Reglo offer looks fine with 150GB monthly for €19.95 with auto renew if account has sufficient credit so thanks for the info.

The only concern is the reduced speed after 1 hour of data use but I guess all you do is turn your phone off and turn it back on again to start a fresh hour. They probably state this as users might forget they are still streaming or fall asleep and they slow the data flow and put this auto choke in place to prevent data being wasted.


We were able to get a roaming signal on previous visits to places that we normally go to so there should be no problem picking up a signal with a Reglo sim.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 5, 2022)

It was a few years ago but...
I used a wifi pass for £30 for 1 month.
Unlimited data.
Worked off the phone masts but wifi rather than a sim card 
May not be in place now as sim connections are now the usual route


----------



## Moped (Mar 5, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> It was a few years ago but...
> I used a wifi pass for £30 for 1 month.
> Unlimited data.
> Worked off the phone masts but wifi rather than a sim card
> May not be in place now as sim connections are now the usual route


I vaguely remember that scheme. You could use various hotspots dotted around the area of France you were in and a list of addresses was available telling you where the hotspots were.

We had a tent at the time and the BIG issue was there was never any campsite on the list so you had to drive around off site to find the hotspot.

Campsites did not want to be involved in the scheme as they, of course, wanted to charge you extortionate fees for access to their own hotspot.

Now off course WiFi is virtually free (or included in the price should I say?) 
on all campsites but not in those days.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 5, 2022)

Moped said:


> The Reglo offer looks fine with 150GB monthly for €19.95 with auto renew if account has sufficient credit so thanks for the info.
> 
> The only concern is the reduced speed after 1 hour of data use but I guess all you do is turn your phone off and turn it back on again to start a fresh hour. They probably state this as users might forget they are still streaming or fall asleep and they slow the data flow and put this auto choke in place to prevent data being wasted.
> 
> ...


Where did you find the reference to reduced speed after an hour of data use?


----------



## MF2002 (Mar 6, 2022)

Will your Spanish sim not work in France? They’re both still in the EU


----------



## Moped (Mar 6, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Where did you find the reference to reduced speed after an hour of data use?








						Forfaits mobiles sans engagement à prix E.Leclerc - Réglo Mobile
					

Découvrez notre gamme de forfaits mobiles 4G+ et 5G et choisissez celui qui correspond le mieux à votre consommation, en ligne ou en magasin E.Leclerc.




					www.reglomobile.fr
				




Use Google chrome for a French to English translation


----------



## Moped (Mar 6, 2022)

MF2002 said:


> Will your Spanish sim not work in France? They’re both still in the EU


It would but there is a fair use policy and I will be outside Spain for over 90 days before the French trip so there will not be 4 months prior use in Spain history, so it would be restrictive at best and costly at worst. 









						Limitaciones roaming fuera de España - Llamaya
					

Si vas a usar tu tarifa con roaming fuera de España y dentro del Espacio Económico Europeo necesitas saber todas las condiciones. Consúltalo todo aquí.



					www.llamaya.com
				




Use Google chrome to translate Spanish to English


----------



## TJBi (Mar 6, 2022)

Moped said:


> Forfaits mobiles sans engagement à prix E.Leclerc - Réglo Mobile
> 
> 
> Découvrez notre gamme de forfaits mobiles 4G+ et 5G et choisissez celui qui correspond le mieux à votre consommation, en ligne ou en magasin E.Leclerc.
> ...


That could be the problem, because I can see nothing to that effect in the original French text. Google Translate sometimes does a very good job, sometimes a reasonable job, and occasionally produces something that is the exact opposite of what the original states, so should be used with caution.


----------



## ian81 (Mar 6, 2022)

free mobile
€10 for SIM 19.99 / month -210GB incudes calls to UK landlines.  SIM's available from high street stores -see http://mobile.free.fr/


----------



## TJBi (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks as though the T&Cs could pose a problem: "Pour souscrire au Service, l’abonné doit pouvoir justifier d’un lien stable en France métropolitaine et être titulaire d’une adresse email valide."


----------



## TJBi (Apr 4, 2022)

Currently using a Réglo Mobile SIM in France. The T&Cs prohibit use in a "boîtier radio", which would preclude use in a Teltonika-type mobile router and perhaps in a MiFi unit. This appears to be borne out by the SIM, inserted in a Teltonika RUT955, providing a data connection for a brief time and then refusing to provide Internet or (after insertion into a spare mobile phone) any voice calls. A visit to a Leclerc helpdesk with the SIM in the phone got it reactivated and it's still, a few days on, providing a mobile hotspot on the spare phone - just not as convenient as using the router and lacking the external aerial for areas of poor network coverage. Just visit a Leclerc to top up the account prior to expiry of the first month and the credit will be applied on the anniversary date.


----------



## witzend (May 4, 2022)

ian81 said:


> free mobile
> €10 for SIM 19.99 / month -210GB incudes calls to UK landlines.  SIM's available from high street stores -see http://mobile.free.fr/


An from hole in the wall








						Bornes Free : quels services offrent-elles et où trouver facilement ces bornes mobiles ?
					

Qu'est-il possible de faire depuis les bornes Free et où peut-on les trouver facilement ? Comment choisir une nano-SIM Free via une borne et comment souscrire un nouveau forfait mobile ?




					www.echosdunet.net


----------



## SimonM (May 4, 2022)

MF2002 said:


> Will your Spanish sim not work in France? They’re both still in the EU


I had the SIM card from LeClerc and that one only permits full use in France and 5gb maximum if across another country’s border. Will not work at all in Andorra


----------



## witzend (May 5, 2022)

ian81 said:


> free mobile
> €10 for SIM 19.99 / month -210GB incudes calls to UK landlines.  SIM's available from high street stores -see http://mobile.free.fr/


These can be bought from vending machines with a credit card see their web site for the location map


----------



## toasty (Jun 30, 2022)

From what I can gather with my very shaky French, these companies want your bank card details to set up direct debits. I only want one months worth, any way around this? Looking for advice from the experienced please.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 30, 2022)

If you buy a sim from LeClerc Reglo Mobile it is preloaded with data. The charge for the sim is e.g. €20 which is €15 for the data and €5 for the sim. The data lasts for 28 days or until you use it all up which ever is first.

Then, if you so desire you can set up a direct debit to replenish the data each month at €15, or alternatively do as I did chuck it away and get another. The slight downside is losing the €5 sim cost, but then you don’t get tied into a contract.


----------



## toasty (Jun 30, 2022)

So you can pay cash?


----------



## SimonM (Jun 30, 2022)

If you want to. But you do need to prove your identity by way of driving licence or passport which is then tied into the phone number so it can be checked back to the purchaser.


----------



## toasty (Jun 30, 2022)

That's great, thanks muchly Simon.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 30, 2022)

SimonM said:


> If you buy a sim from LeClerc Reglo Mobile it is preloaded with data. The charge for the sim is e.g. €20 which is €15 for the data and €5 for the sim. The data lasts for 28 days or until you use it all up which ever is first.
> 
> Then, if you so desire you can set up a direct debit to replenish the data each month at €15, or alternatively do as I did chuck it away and get another. The slight downside is losing the €5 sim cost, but then you don’t get tied into a contract.


I have a Reglo Mobile SIM which I used for my recent two month trip to France. 

You can top up monthly using a credit card which is what I did, in my case using  Halifax Clarity to do this as cheaply as possible. You can change your plan monthly if you so wish for example if you find that you don't require as much data as you thought initially. 

In addition you can elect to retain the SIM for a minimal amount of 1,50€ per month under which plan you pay for any usage you may make. 

I changed to this plan when I left France and will change back to a data allowance plan before I return in the Autumn. I find it useful to retain my French phone number as an alternative means of contact for my daughters when in France, or elsewhere in the EU.

It also means I don't have to go through the rigmarole of buying another SIM, setting up the phone and creating another online account for administration.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 30, 2022)

toasty said:


> From what I can gather with my very shaky French, these companies want your bank card details to set up direct debits. I only want one months worth, any way around this? Looking for advice from the experienced please.


As SimonM has said, you pay for the SIM card plus the first month's usage up front. If you only want one month's usage, you don't need to make any further payment; they will however, contact you to encourage you to fund future usage - just ignore it. If you want more than one month's usage, you have options; you can provide some form of authority to take regular payments or you can simply purchase another month's credit. The latter can be done either in a Leclerc store or by registering to manage the account online and then authorising a single card payment. I went down the latter route, because it also enabled me to adjust the data volume that I required for the second month. The single payment was taken and the extra month's service was provided. I was again encouraged to fund future usage but as this was not required I ignored the suggestion and no attempt was made to debit my card.
Setting up the online account is easier with good command of French; if using a website translation engine, some of the (mis)translation can be confusing!


----------



## TJBi (Jun 30, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I have a Reglo Mobile SIM which I used for my recent two month trip to France.
> 
> You can top up monthly using a credit card which is what I did, in my case using  Halifax Clarity to do this as cheaply as possible. You can change your plan monthly if you so wish for example if you find that you don't require as much data as you thought initially.
> 
> ...


Actually, you wouldn't create another online account; you just add a new number to the existing one.


----------



## toasty (Jul 1, 2022)

Thanks for the helpful info


----------



## Moped (Jul 21, 2022)

I popped into Leclerc at St Malo yesterday and picked up a 120GB Reglo sim for €19.95 which includes €5 for the SIM card. It comes in a pack which is on the shelf in the Leclerc electronic goods store. 

The check out required to see passport and I used my driving licence for the home address information. The manager then took the pack, activated the SIM, and returned it to me. 

When I popped the SIM into the phone, it worked straight away and I registered with the Reglo website, using Google chrome to auto translate. I set up an IBAN direct debit mandate (online banking so no fees) which can be amended or cancelled as and when. All very straightforward so thank you all for the info. 

Nice to have absolutely no roaming worries and to be able to stream British radio and TV (using VPN) as and when, within reason of course. We don’t plan to watch TV 24/7 whilst in France, which would use up 120GB in around 5 days!


----------

